# Music scene around Marbella?



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone know what the music scene is like around Marbella for someone who like to play the fiddle, whistle and bagpipes? Are there any pub sessions where everyone gets together for a tune, or pipe bands (nearer than Gibraltar) - or anything else to get together to play for fun?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Irish pubs might be a starting point...
Irish Bar & Pub Marbella, Costa Del Sol, Spain - The Claddagh Bar

Callaghans Marbella BAR | The Best Irish Bar Costa del Sol FCG´s Virtual Continent Tours: Callaghan's Marbella Bars


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Does anyone know what the music scene is like around Marbella for someone who like to play the fiddle, whistle and bagpipes? Are there any pub sessions where everyone gets together for a tune, or pipe bands (nearer than Gibraltar) - or anything else to get together to play for fun?



Not a clue, but there are plenty of music bars/night clubs and karaoke bars . I'm sure they'll be some places that do "jamming" and folk type stuff!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

My bar has open mic night - second Tuesday of the month. About an hour's drive from Marbella - you would be very welcome.

But there must be others nearer...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> My bar has open mic night - second Tuesday of the month. About an hour's drive from Marbella - you would be very welcome.
> 
> But there must be others nearer...


Now that's a good idea....and remember to put some change in the ADANA hucha if you visit this excellent venue with its charming host and hostess..


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

The Claddagh bar in Marbella is probably the best starting point, however not quiet what you are looking for, as they try to cater for everybody. However if you ask the musicians they will point you in the right direction. They guys who play there also play in other bars in Costalita, La Cala, and Fuengerola

Also Pogs in fuengerola, The Wednesday night group are excelent, Steve the Sax player would also point you to several others. 

Mulligans in La Cala probably have sessions, but I haven't been there for a couple of years and it has new owners..


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks all. Some good ideas to start - and Bar Oba looks lovely!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

brocher said:


> Thanks all. Some good ideas to start - and Bar Oba looks lovely!


Bar Oba is great - we should definitely all meet up there one day for some songs and tunes, it´s not too far from us.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Alcalaina - that's an excellent idea!


----------

